# Logitech Univ. Remote - Lights?



## jfertick (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I have a Logitech Harmony One Advanced Universal Remote. When I was setting it up, I saw that it had the option to connect to the lights. The manual is poorly written and doesn't really say how. What do I need to do/buy to get it so that I can control the lights with my remote? 

Just joined the other day and already got one problem solved so I figured I'd try again!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well you would need one of these Lutron remote controllable dimmers and simply program the remote to control it instead of the remote that comes with the dimmer. The dimmer needs to be in the same room as you are and visible to the remote as it uses IR


----------



## jfertick (Jan 11, 2010)

Tony, I think you have definitely reached your quota on helping me over the past 2 days. Ill get the Lutron dimmer and set it up. Thanks again!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Glad I can be of help.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I used to have one of those IR Lutron dimmers in the old house. It was really nice.

I don't know how programmable your particular remote is, but I made a macro for pause and play for the DVD player. It did the usual function, but play turned off the lights, pause brought them up just a bit, and stop turned them on all the way. That had more wow factor than the giant screen


----------



## clubfoot (Apr 12, 2007)

Depending on the location of the Lutron dimmer you may have to purchase a Logitech IR/RF blaster as well.
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/remotes/universal_remotes/devices/378&cl=us,en


----------



## madman78 (Jan 18, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I used to have one of those IR Lutron dimmers in the old house. It was really nice.
> 
> I don't know how programmable your particular remote is, but I made a macro for pause and play for the DVD player. It did the usual function, but play turned off the lights, pause brought them up just a bit, and stop turned them on all the way. That had more wow factor than the giant screen


I like that idea alot. I'm going to look into if my 890 pro can do that or not. 

Has anyone ever been able to keep things from turning off with the off button. I would like to be able to have the lights come fully on when turning off the entire system, I was able to have them turn fully on with a few seconds delay before they turn fully off but not to stay on. It would be nice to see my way out of the room once I turn off the system. 

Soryr for highjacking your thread jfertick. Maybe I'll start a new thread If I don't get a response here.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Hmm, I don't remember that problem. I distinctly told the macro to turn lights on when system off as well and it worked. This was a Phillips remote, though.

Every once in a while an on command would turn the thing off. I began to wonder if it misinterpreted a command as a "toggle", i.e. just change state to whatever the opposite was. It was very infrequent and I chalked it up to the command being sent wrong (or interrupted, etc).


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

madman78 said:


> Has anyone ever been able to keep things from turning off with the off button. I would like to be able to have the lights come fully on when turning off the entire system, I was able to have them turn fully on with a few seconds delay before they turn fully off but not to stay on. It would be nice to see my way out of the room once I turn off the system.


Under your lighting device in the Harmony software you go into power options and just tell it to leave them on all the time. If you do that it will not shut them down during a power off.

Let me know if you have trouble finding it and can post the exact path to get there.


----------



## madman78 (Jan 18, 2010)

dalto said:


> Under your lighting device in the Harmony software you go into power options and just tell it to leave them on all the time. If you do that it will not shut them down during a power off.
> 
> Let me know if you have trouble finding it and can post the exact path to get there.


Thanks Dalto, I have been away for a week so I haven't been able to try this yet. I will give it a go and let you know.

Thanks again


----------



## clubfoot (Apr 12, 2007)

In the Harmony 1000 software you can program the PLAY, PAUSE and STOP button/s to turn the lights OFF, ON or DIM using macros asigned to the button/s.


----------



## madman78 (Jan 18, 2010)

madman78 said:


> Thanks Dalto, I have been away for a week so I haven't been able to try this yet. I will give it a go and let you know.
> 
> Thanks again


Thanks again dalto for the help. It was in the advanced settings for the light controller. I was always trying to do it under the activities section which of course it isn't under. I did not see anywhere that would aloow the 890 to use the play, pause and stop buttons to control the lights in an activity and I spent alot of time looking for it. Should have shelled out the extra $100 for the harmony 1000 I guess.


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

madman78 said:


> I did not see anywhere that would aloow the 890 to use the play, pause and stop buttons to control the lights in an activity and I spent alot of time looking for it. Should have shelled out the extra $100 for the harmony 1000 I guess.


You should be able to do this with your remote. If you give me a little more info on what you are trying to do I can give you the specific steps.

For example, are you trying to make it so that when you play a movie it dims the lights automatically or something similar?


----------



## madman78 (Jan 18, 2010)

dalto said:


> You should be able to do this with your remote. If you give me a little more info on what you are trying to do I can give you the specific steps.
> 
> For example, are you trying to make it so that when you play a movie it dims the lights automatically or something similar?


I have the lights set up as one of the components under the activities of watching tv and watching dvd. It is set up right now to dim the lights down to the scene 1 level whenever either activity is selected and (thanks to your help) to turn back on and stay on full when the power off for that activity is performed. Earlier in the thread someone mentioned with a different remote that they were able to program it to bring the lights back up whenever the movie is paused and to dim them again whenever play is hit. I thought that would be a nice touch but am not too worried if I can't figure it out. The real problem was the one you helped me solve which was to bring the lights on and keep them on when you power off the entire activity.

If you think you have a solution than that would be great but if not don't worry too much.


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

That can be done. You need to use a sequence.

Go into the activity you want to change and select "customize buttons".
On the bottom of the page select "add sequence"
One the first column you give it a name like "pause and bright"
next you add your commands which in this case would be pausing the device you use to play and adjusting the lights.
Once you have the series of steps you want select "done"
Now find the pause button on the list and select "sequence" in the device dropdown and "pause and bright" in the column.
That should be it.

Let me know if you have any problems and I can post screenshots of what I am talking about.


----------

